# Kräuterkunde



## skafds (24. April 2008)

Hallo community,

bevor das wieder losgeht von wegen falsches forum kann ich nur sagen unter Sammelberufe guckt sowieso keiner. Also nun zu meiner Frage

Ich habe nun mit meinem twink Kräuterkunde auf 375 bekommen und wollte nun von euch wissen, ob jemand weiß wo man gut Farmen kann mit Kräuterkunde, denn ich habe keine Ahnung ^^

Danke euch 
skafds


----------



## Arben (24. April 2008)

Indem man versucht viele Kräuter zu sammeln, und diese dann gewinnbringent im AH verkauft. d.h . das man eventuell auch mal 200 Teufelsgras sammelt und diese erst dann ins AH stellt, wenn es sicht lohnt.


----------



## Kayzu (24. April 2008)

skafds schrieb:


> Hallo community,
> 
> bevor das wieder losgeht von wegen falsches forum kann ich nur sagen unter Sammelberufe guckt sowieso keiner. Also nun zu meiner Frage
> 
> ...



In der Tat ist das ne doofe Frage.
Du farmst da wo die Kräuter wachsen die du brauchst für die Flasks, Tränke etc.

Wenn du nur Geld machen willst mit KK, Nagrad ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## Apuh (24. April 2008)

Kleiner Tip: lade dir das Addon Gatherer runter, dieses merkt sich wo du schon überall Kräuter und Erze gefunden hast und kann es dir auch auf der Karte anzeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eventialos (24. April 2008)

also am besten kannst du terorzapfen und teufelsgras (mit etwas glück dropen teufelsgrass teufelslotuse im unseren ah das stück 45g) im terokar farmen (diese beiden gehen im ah wie warme semmel weg) die kannste mit epik reitier gut einsammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im nethersturm fals du kein flugmount hast findest hin und wieder eine netherblume aber mit flugtier ist leichter (auch kostbar)

öö würde dir mehr tips geben aber mein spiel ist eng und bin zu faul das deutsche patsch zu laden deshalb kenn ich die meisten namen der kreuter nicht (auf deutsch)

aber denke dir werde noch viele tipss geben


----------



## turbinias (24. April 2008)

ich unterstelle mal, das du bereits kräuter gesammelt hast... wie kommt man sonst auf 375...
farm am besten da wo du anderen auch gefunden hast


----------



## Sequoja (24. April 2008)

mmmh - Du hast Kräuterkunde auf 375 geskillt und hast keine Ahnung, wo man gut Kräuter farmt ???
Ich empfehle Zangamarschen, sehr gutes Farmgebiet - hängt aber auch davon ab, was Du für Kräuter suchst. 
Installiere auf jeden Fall das Add On "Gatherer", absolutes Top Tool. Wenn Du dann noch Probleme mit Kräuter farmen hast, mach Dein Gold lieber mit Quests !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Seq





skafds schrieb:


> Hallo community,
> 
> bevor das wieder losgeht von wegen falsches forum kann ich nur sagen unter Sammelberufe guckt sowieso keiner. Also nun zu meiner Frage
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2008)

skafds schrieb:


> bevor das wieder losgeht von wegen falsches forum kann ich nur sagen unter Sammelberufe guckt sowieso keiner.


Ich verstehe die Argumentation nicht. Wozu ist das Forum wohl unterteilt? Dann können wir einfach alles in einen Topf schmeissen und alle anderen Unterforen dicht machen.

Du bist Dir bewußt, daß es ein Sammelberufe-Forum gibt, also poste auch da !

Nee nee nee...


----------



## Deuratis (24. April 2008)

Kommt drauf an welche klasse du spielst, Schattenpriester oder Frostmagier können ganz leicht die elite Bäume in Skettis farmen. Bekommste immer ein halbes Urleben und massen kräuter aus einem, und jeder 20 hat Teufelslotus bei sich.


----------



## G@cko (24. April 2008)

Geh in die alte welt.....

Östliche Pestländer nur mal so als tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Kräuter die du da findest werden auch immer gebraucht und bringen nette Preise im AH und es wird dort nicht so viel gefarmt

Grüße Kupi


----------



## Siu (24. April 2008)

> Hallo community,



Hallo sdasggl



> bevor das wieder losgeht von wegen falsches forum kann ich nur sagen unter Sammelberufe guckt sowieso keiner. Also nun zu meiner Frage



Es gibt nicht umsonst die ganzen Unterforen oder bist du irgendwie höher gestellt als andere?



> Ich habe nun mit meinem twink Kräuterkunde auf 375 bekommen und wollte nun von euch wissen, ob jemand weiß wo man gut Farmen kann mit Kräuterkunde, denn ich habe keine Ahnung ^^



Wer Kräuterkunde auf 375 hat, sollte wissen wo es Kräuter gibt und wo es diese zur Genüge gibt. Man kann keine allgemeingültige Aussage machen über so eine Frage, weil es für jede Pflanze ein unterschiedliches Gebiet gibt. So gut wie überall sind, sofern nicht abgebaut durch andere Spieler, genug Kräuter.


----------



## skafds (24. April 2008)

Danke den meisten hier für ihre Antwort


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. April 2008)

Wälder von Terokar = Terozapfen
Schattenmondtal = Alptraumranken
Nethersturm  = Netherblüten
Zangarmarschen = Zottelkappen

Manadistel = z.B. Auf der neuen Insel der Sonnendingens / auf dem Plateau über den Aldor 
Teufelsgras / Traumwinde = überall
Teufelslotus = zufälliger Drop als Beigabe zu jeder Pflanze möglich

und richtig,  für gutes Farmen ist das Add-on Gatherer dringend zu empfehlen

Happy farming


----------



## skafds (26. April 2008)

Danke an alle die vernünftig geantwortet haben ^^


----------



## Tirkari (27. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> Schattenmondtal = Alptraumranken Albtraumranken außerdem in Konstruktionslagern im Schergrat und bei Kiljadens Thron auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
> Nethersturm  = Netherblüten; in den Biokuppeln Teufelsgras, Goldener Sansam, Lebenswurz
> Zangarmarschen = Zottelkappen
> ...


Hab mal ein paar Sachen ergänzt


----------



## Drumdrum (30. April 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder schön wenn alle das schön längst gesagt neu umformuliert nochmals wiedergeben  wird- das echt immer wieder toll.
dann hat ma da einen 10 Seiten Thread und ungefähr 3 verschieden Antworten die sich dann meist ungefähr so anhören:

1. Boar du nooooob wenn du das net weißt kann dir auch keiner mehr helfen! Learn to play ur class boon!

2. Wayne

oder dann gibet natürlich auch nioch die konstruktiven die eine nette antwort geben sich die antworten der anderen aber grundsätzlich NIE durchlesen und das gleiche schreiben

ach... das macht einfach spaß mit euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resurrection1 (13. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wälder von Terokar = Terozapfen
> Schattenmondtal = Alptraumranken
> Nethersturm  = Netherblüten
> Zangarmarschen = Zottelkappen
> ...



Der post war wohl schonmal ganz hilfreich aber um direkt auf die Frage des TE's einzugehen , schau mal im AH bei euch auffem Server und farm das Kraut was am teuersten drin ist , insofern es nicht gerad überfarmt ist , ansonsten empfehle ich die bäume in skettis , mit etwas skill oder der richtigen skillung / klasse sind die ganz easy und droppen teilweise nen halbes urleben ein paar kräuter und manchmal teufelslotus

Edit ::


> Ich finds immer wieder schön wenn alle das schön längst gesagt neu umformuliert nochmals wiedergeben wird- das echt immer wieder toll.
> dann hat ma da einen 10 Seiten Thread und ungefähr 3 verschieden Antworten die sich dann meist ungefähr so anhören:
> 
> 1. Boar du nooooob wenn du das net weißt kann dir auch keiner mehr helfen! Learn to play ur class boon!
> ...


Okay das ist ja ne super feststellung , aber der post hat ebenso wenig geholfen wie die posts die du erwähnt hast -.-


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Apuh schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: lade dir das Addon Gatherer runter, dieses merkt sich wo du schon überall Kräuter und Erze gefunden hast und kann es dir auch auf der Karte anzeigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ah.. genial wusste ich noch garnet... muss ich mir ma ziehen


----------



## LifeisPain (3. August 2008)

Skettis kloppen für halbes Urleben? oO
Ich hab die Lords in Zangarmarschen gekillt, oben beim Todesmoor und unten bei den Sporregan und kann sagen dass du da in einer oder zwei stunden mehr als 1 Urleben farmst. ^_^ Sind sogar mehrere Gegner. Und kräuterbar zustäzlich. happy farming


----------

